# nissan 240sx converted to nissan skyline r33



## jneri (Sep 22, 2012)

brand new to forums and brand new to nissan i just played out the honda scene and looking for a change. rear wheel drive and bigger motor. i settled on nissans. i like to be the diff one tho ( y im leaving honda to common). i want to build a skyline. i know of only one in town. my question is which nissan 240 would convert to a replica the easiest, with very like dimensions and close shape in every way. remember new to nissan, havent even bought one yet. this post will help me find the one for me. i was thinking that the 1993 nissan coupe (with a trunk) would convert to a 93 nissan skyline r33 the easiest? any suggestions would help point me in the right path. i dont wanna buy a skyline cuz all the bull registration issues here in cali so its hard to find them.


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

your best bet is converting an s13 chassis into an r32 chassis but in the end its still not a skyline. i remember when i was at your point in time about 7 years ago. those where the days.


----------

